
Using Python to Code by Voice (2013) [video] - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SkdfdXWYaI
======
wiredfool
I was really excited by this when I saw it 4 years back, but the promised open
source release never happened.

------
tosh
Demo starts about 9min into the talk

------
jsjolen
I purchased voicecode.io for 300 bucks. A few years later and no Windows or
Linux release, too bad!

------
singularity2001
In order to code with your voice it is helpful to have a syntax which is voice
friendly. Now ported to python:
[https://github.com/pannous/angle](https://github.com/pannous/angle)

------
explorigin
This is really cool, but he never released his code
([https://github.com/tavisrudd](https://github.com/tavisrudd)). However there
are others: [https://github.com/simianhacker/code-by-
voice](https://github.com/simianhacker/code-by-voice)
[https://github.com/calmofthestorm/aenea](https://github.com/calmofthestorm/aenea)
[https://github.com/dictation-toolbox](https://github.com/dictation-toolbox)

~~~
jsjolen
He kind of did. I asked him and he sent me a copy, I'm pretty sure I'm not
allowed to send it along however.

~~~
explorigin
Literally his response on Youtube:

For those who are interested in trying something like this, please see
[https://github.com/dictation-toolbox](https://github.com/dictation-toolbox)
or google for 'github voice code'. I've been releasing tarballs of my code
privately to those who already have natlink/dragonfly working but it is so
custom to my setup that you wouldn't be able to use it directly. Others, who
appear to have much more time than I, have taken up the banner on this.﻿

\----

That's not really "released" in most peoples understanding. I don't fault him
for not starting a project that he doesn't have time to maintain but he kinda
started something and left people hanging. I think the better way to handle
this would have been to just release his code and label it as abandoned. Even
if it is custom, other (literally hurting people) would have the time and
motivation to make it reusable.

